# Bermuda Rehab



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello TLF,

I'm slowly trying to help my bermuda lawn look much better. The main problem spots are in the back corners of my backyard where the turf is just thin and doesn't look healthy at all. You can see in the picture below, the left side is pretty well filled in and growing nicely, while the right side is just a mess.

I've started a much more focused fertilizer and weed control program, which should help. Also, realizing that lawn rehab is a "long game," I know that full coverage could take months.

Is there anything else I should be doing to help things along? Any advice is most appreciated.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Looks dry - are you watering enough? Ground also looks compact.. have you considered aeration?


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey Raymond. Water is good. This picture was taken after 0.25" of nice rain that fell this morning (I mowed afterwards). Watering is controlled by my Rachio 3, and does 1 inch per week (0.5 inch bi-weekly) as it decides it is time to water.

Aeration is definitely an option. A soil test is planned as well.


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

Does the thin section get a lot more sun? Soil test?


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sun exposure depends on the time of day, but I'd say it's pretty equal over the day across the entire yard. Bermuda should love the sun, are you thinking the extra sun may increase evaporation/water use?

I wasn't planning on doing a soil test until the dormant phase, since I'm doing fertilizer applications every three weeks and I figured that would throw the results. Maybe I should just pull some samples from the "weak" parts of the yard and have those tested? That way I could make some corrections during the growing season... Sound reasonable?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I would start with a simple screwdriver test to make sure there isn't anything buried just under the surface.

Next thing I would do is a soapy water test to test for any kind of insects (white grubs) that maybe eating the plants from below.

Both these test can be done in 30 minutes.

Excessive shade would be the only other simple issue with this area. Please report back your findings!


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey Red,

I did the screwdriver test, and overall the soil seems OK in terms of depth and density. The less grown in area was essentially the same as the parts of the lawn that was green and denser. There were some "rock" spots, but it definitely wasn't widespread (meaning the sod wasn't laid directly on the limestone that Austin is built on). I will work on digging out the rock spots as I have time. That will be an ongoing process for sure.

I'll find a proper container/tube to do the soapy water test and give it a whirl. I plan to spray Bifenthrin anyways, since I've seen insects while mowing.

Thanks for the feedback! This is all appreciated.

-A


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ahab1997 said:


> Hey Red,
> 
> I did the screwdriver test, and overall the soil seems OK in terms of depth and density. The less grown in area was essentially the same as the parts of the lawn that was green and denser. There were some "rock" spots, but it definitely wasn't widespread (meaning the sod wasn't laid directly on the limestone that Austin is built on). I will work on digging out the rock spots as I have time. That will be an ongoing process for sure.
> 
> ...


A few small rocks are nothing to worry about, it's the large objects that cause problems. I'd lightly rake the area of dead grass before applying the pesticide or future fertilizers.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

I did find some potential 1ft by 1 ft objects, so I'll be sure to dig those out. But definitely no huge systemic soil block. I was actually kinda pleased with how easily the screwdriver went into the soil. Maybe due to recent rain, but still nice to see.

I'll be sure to disturb the ground before applying.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

If I remember correctly, this was one of my first posts on TLF 3 months ago. Here's a picture of that exact same spot in the lawn, as of this morning. I'd call this an improvement!


----------



## BeerdedRooster (Oct 8, 2018)

So ahah, what did you find out? What did you end up doing to get it to come back?


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

It is hard to attribute the turn around to one particular thing.

We've had an exceptional amount of rain here in September, so that is likely a large part of it.

I've also just been taking better care of the turf in general. Watering duties were handed over to my Rachio 3, so I know I've been getting water to the turf in the correct way.

Treated for grubs (imidacloprid), fungus (propiconazole), and chich bugs (bifenthrin) in the past few months as well, but I can't say that one treatment was the cure-all.

Started applying Extreme Blend from Kelp4Less, which likely helped.

Also started a more consistent fert regiment, which likely helped, too.

Really just followed the Bermuda Bible and the Bermuda care plan from Texas A&M, along with advice from TLF.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Glad it's headed the direction you want. Keep it up!


----------

